# Italian folk (including patriotic and revolutionary songs)



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I am really in love with Italian folk music. I was first exposed to it at University (Italian studies). Then started further exploring on my own.

I'll post what I like here... you can add your stuff.

It will not be limited just to pure folk songs, but will include also war songs, patriotic songs, workers and revolutionary songs, all of which have a great tradition in Italy...

I'll start with "La Lega". It is an Italian folk song from the Emilian people, sung by the rice-growers of the Po Valley. It is the symbol of the revolt of the agricultural workers against their bosses at the end of the 19th century, when the unions were starting to be created.






Then there is "Sento il fischio del vapore" sung from the perspective of a girlfriend/wife of an Italian soldier who was sent to war in Albania in 1914.






then of course there is Mamma mia dammi cento lire (about emigration to US):






Now something completely different... some kind of drinking song.






I'll add more later...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a few I like

Rosa Balistreri - Buttana di to ma





Marina Pagano - Jesce Sole





Cade L'uliva





Roberto de Simone - secondo coro delle lavandaie





Nuova Compagnia di canto popolare - Tammurriata nera 





Maria Carta - No potho reposare


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Another classic... though not proper folk, but definitely a traditional Napolitan song.






Some other, less known songs:


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Beniamino Gigli - Giovinezza


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andante Largo said:


> Beniamino Gigli - Giovinezza


the lyrics are truly awful


----------

